# Photos  for my web site about atlantic city



## bocadave (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello

I am going to Atlantic City  to  take photos  for our website.

The photos  were be similar to this site

Tropicana Casino & Resort Atlantic City | Oyster.com -- Hotel Reviews and Photos

Tropicana Casino & Resort Atlantic City, Atlantic City | Oyster.com -- Hotel Reviews and Photos


in the same  type of format.

I am a little embarrassed to ask this  but  can my    Canon powershot    A80   do the job  or do I need to get  a better  one from costco  or anywhere etc?

Trying to  save money  but want decent shots.


----------



## KmH (Jan 18, 2013)

Photographer skill and knowledge has a lot to do with producing good photographs.

A knowledgeable and skilled photographer can make high quality images with just about any camera.

Some of the following may be helpful:
Everything you need to know about buying a camera | The Verge

*Info for those new to photography:
**
Digital Photography Tutorials

Digital Photography Tutorials | Learning Photographic Techniques

Learn Digital Photography Basics

10 Top Photography Composition Rules | Photography Mad

Advanced Composition -- Part I

Photographic Lighting stuff:

Light Science and Magic, Fourth Edition: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting 

Strobist: Lighting 101

http://neilvn.com/tangents/flash-pho...hy-techniques*


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 18, 2013)

What's "decent" when you say you want decent shots?  The photos at the sites you linked were fairly low quality -- it wouldn't require much of anything to reproduce those.  Did you happen to notice the sensor spots in the photos?  Clearly whoever took those had a dirty sensor that needed cleaning.  Those types of easily can easily be cloned out with editing software but they didn't bother to do that.

Things that are difficult for some cameras are action shots (being fast enough to lock focus on a moving subject and track them and being responsive enough to take the shot when YOU press the shutter button (no delay)) and how well the camera works in low light (does it have a focal ratio low enough to capture enough light when the lighting is poor and does the resulting image have a lot of image "noise" associated with high ISO settings.) 

In the shots you linked, they took photos in the middle of the day with lots of light (and unfortunately lots of harsh shadows) -- these aren't really challenging for any camera.

Generally the best looking shots are created by shooting at the right time of day -- often at the "golden hour" (about an hour before sunset or within an hour of sunrise) as you get less intense light and the shadows aren't as deeply harsh.  The photos in those shots tended to be middle of the day / harsh shadow pictures.

Your camera is a 10 year old model.  Your ISO only goes to 400 and at 400 it's probably fairly heavy with image "noise".  Buying a new camera would probably dramatically expand the shooting circumstances under which the camera could still capture a good image.


----------

